# Lelit retailers



## numb15 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi, I'm interested in buying the Anita with PID (model PL042TEMD). There only seems to be one retailer in the UK selling this. Does that sound right? I'd have expected a few more, not sure if this is a brexit effect of retailers not wanting the hassle of extra duties and customs paperwork. 
If anybody knows of other retailers please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Unsure tbh, have you tried giving Bella Barista a call?

however, personally I don't think I'd go for an all in one machine since the grinders are often suboptimal.
@DavecUK puts it well https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42600-looking-to-upgrade-sage-barista-vs-lelit-anita-or-is-there-something-else/?do=findComment&comment=611365


----------



## numb15 (Mar 24, 2021)

Sibling Chris said:


> Unsure tbh, have you tried giving Bella Barista a call?
> 
> however, personally I don't think I'd go for an all in one machine since the grinders are often suboptimal.
> @DavecUK puts it well https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42600-looking-to-upgrade-sage-barista-vs-lelit-anita-or-is-there-something-else/?do=findComment&comment=611365


 Thanks but I'm struggling to find any negative reviews of the grinder in that Anita model, nor horror stories of it breaking down. My budget is about £600.


----------



## numb15 (Mar 24, 2021)

Sibling Chris said:


> Unsure tbh, have you tried giving Bella Barista a call?
> 
> however, personally I don't think I'd go for an all in one machine since the grinders are often suboptimal.
> @DavecUK puts it well https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42600-looking-to-upgrade-sage-barista-vs-lelit-anita-or-is-there-something-else/?do=findComment&comment=611365


 So if I was to buy a grinder separately, I'd probably look at the Lelit Anna with PID (£499), and then which burr grinder would you recommend? Cheapest burr grinder I'm seeing is the Lelit Fred at about £160, anybody had good experience with that?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@numb15

You could buy a used grinder...if you want a large commercial grinder, something like this.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/59076-mazzer-superjolly-modified/?do=embed

If you want a more compact prosumer grinder, something like this:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58993-%C2%A3200-eureka-mignon-mk2-gloss-black-2018/?do=embed


----------

